
The hacker who makes sure 'Mr. Robot' gets it right - prostoalex
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/Security-culture/2016/0712/The-hacker-who-makes-sure-Mr.-Robot-gets-it-right
======
meira
I don't think it was that right. It's very fictional with one or other
existing tool or proccess.

------
itsdrewmiller
Would be nice to know who was actually responsible for season 1 - seems like
that person/those people deserve the credit.

